

Ask HN: Sass, Less, or Stylus – which do you use and why? - smt88

See title. I&#x27;ve used Sass to customize a Bootstrap theme, but now I&#x27;m starting a huge project and want to use the one that&#x27;s the most elegant.
======
HelloNurse
In a recent update of an old web application I cleaned up the relatively small
but very crufty stylesheets, using Sass to reduce code duplication (simple
mixins for classes with partly identical styles).

Sass looked like the most suitable among mature CSS preprocessors running on
node.js.

